# Toda in the Fishroom ~ 2/9/12 Paratheraps zonatus



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I take lots of photos of this particular fish. He's very interactive...and as you can see, poses nice in front of the camera. Her's the photo lighting set up.










His color is more white and blue now than previously when it was more blue on white. He swings back and forth more toward one or the other depending on his mood. When he's keyed up and agitated...as he is in this series...it's more like this:










It is very easy to "direct" this fish into one pose or another. Here's what happens when I move or adjust the flash at the top:




























If I step back and wait...he gets curious and will assume an upright pose like this:










I know that if I wait, he will eventually flare all of his fins. As I see it, the best possible pose.










And of course, touching the glass evokes this response. Interesting that in order to get this shot I have to time and press take the picture in what I think is a split second before he hits the glass. I've gotten pretty good at anticipating his moves...and been able to get lots of pictures like this. Also interesting in this photo...note you can see inside his mouth. With flash above and below, it shouldn't illuminate the mouth. IN addition to the lights above, I used a small fill flash from the camera to illuminate head on.



















Great model.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Aquamojo*,

Thank you for posting this great set of shots of your great looking zonatus.

He looks huge in the full tank shot; I am sure i have asked before, but how big is he and what are the dimensions of the tank.

The flared fins shot is an amazing pose.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

A picture is worth a thousand words. 










The tank is 100 gallons...not decorations....he's by himself.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Like always, your photography is simply amazing Mojo, but the thing that completes it, is that you wrap it up with a story and I love it.

The one where one can see inside the fish's mouth, is top notch, one of a kind, magazine cover picture.

Your work is really something worth admiring. Keep on doing it...


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is one beefy fish! Do you throw any unwanted fry/small children in there when he's hungry? :lol: Nice shots too btw


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

pomi said:


> Like always, your photography is simply amazing Mojo, but the thing that completes it, is that you wrap it up with a story and I love it.
> 
> The one where one can see inside the fish's mouth, is top notch, one of a kind, magazine cover picture.
> 
> Your work is really something worth admiring. Keep on doing it...


Very kind of you to say. Thanks.


----------

